# odd coloring inside of ears?



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

ok, kochs ears are up like sturdy trees now and we are pleased

but, i noticed today in the inside of her ears she has some bruise colored rings in both ears










what could this be? anything at all? anyone seen anything like this before?


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's a tatoo in the right ear.



> Originally Posted By: Smith3ok, kochs ears are up like sturdy trees now and we are pleased
> 
> but, i noticed today in the inside of her ears she has some bruise colored rings in both ears
> 
> ...


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: doggiedadthat's a tatoo in the right ear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












yes yes, i am aware of the tattoo

there is a red circle towards the bottom of it though


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would think it is broken blood vessels~ should fade in time. Good catch doggiedad!


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

Could it be where her ear "folds?"


----------

